# Want to make the big move, go to college, bring Filipina wife (and dog) advice? info?



## fareastcoastmover

Greetings Everyone,

I’m new to the forum here and have a million questions. Yes, I’m aware of the “search” feature and will certainly be using it a bunch for a lot of things, however I like the idea of a first initial post introducing myself and why I am here.

A quick background: I’m a 30 yr old American who served 10+ years in the U.S. Army, spending most of my time overseas in Korea. During that time, I made more than 60 trips to the Philippines with Army buddies and contractors, and it soon became a “home-away-from-home”. I ended up marrying a lovely young Filipina girl whom I met in Korea (got married there too) in 2007. I finished with the military, spent a year working as a civilian in Korea and then moved back to the Eastern USA after about 7 straight years away. Reverse-culture shock indeed. 

After about 18 months here, both my wife and I are ready to go back to Asia. Fortunately, we don’t have anything tying us down here. No kids yet. She’s been working a sales associate job, while I have been running my own Web Design company. We are basically free to go just about anywhere.

In my years of being in Korea, I was acquainted with many friends and contacts who frequently traveled to or lived-in both Philippines and Thailand, although I never made it to Thailand myself because I was too hooked up the PI. (something I regret now) After 60+ trips to the Philippines, I must admit I am a little soured on the place and don’t think I could stand to live there long-term. 

So my wife and I are seriously considering Thailand as the next option, but we don’t know much about the place yet, so that’s why I am here. 

The 2 biggest issues we’d be facing are as follows:

#1 – College: As a veteran, I’m able to use my “GI Bill” benefits to basically go to school for 3 years wherever I want almost, have the tuition paid 100%, and get a living allowance on-top of it. An old military buddy of mine has lived in Thailand the past 6 years and he did the exact same thing. The Veterans Affairs website has a list of schools in Thailand which they approve of for the GI Bill, and I would be able to get an “education visa” to attend my 3 years of school there. 

So it’s a matter of choosing which the best school for me to go to is, based on location, foreigner-friendliness, and cost-of-living in the area. I would still be able to run my web business on the side, so I would not be only living on the $1,000 USD they give for the GI Bill in Thailand. If anyone knows of good colleges for foreigners there, I’d love to hear about them. Things like language barrier issues, etc. Just curious as to what it’s like going to school in Thailand as a Westerner. 

#2 – Immigration: From what I understand, I’ll be able to get the “education visa”, but what about my Filipina wife? She is still not an American citizen, although she will have her 10-year US Green Card before we would go there, which by our rough estimate would not be until around this time next year. My ex-military friend said he thinks she might be able to stay as long as I’m there on the education visa, but he wasn’t sure. 


I have a billion more questions and concerns, but like I said, I’ll use the “search” feature here to see what I can see before flooding the forum with them all. I think a year’s worth of studious research, preparation and planning before a big move like this can make for a much smoother and well-informed transition. Yes, I know there are some things you can never be prepared for-----especially when it comes to Southeast Asian countries.

Thanks for taking the time to read my post. I look forward to the replies and my on-going participation on what looks like a very informative and useful forum.


----------



## cnx_bruce

welcome to the forum. first thing is I wouldn't even contemplate moving here without first having an exploratory holiday. i haven't been to the phillipines but I have often seen discussions in thai xpat forums about "which place is better to live" ... and clearly whilst both in Asia, they are two very different places.

some courses in some unis in thailand are recognised overseas as being of international ranking, but on the whole a degree from a thai uni is not going to open doors for your future career... so you might basically be wasting the opportunity of free education just for the sake of a new & exotic backdrop. so first thing is research specific courses that interest you and see how well they are recognised both within thailand and overseas.

You need to research work permits as strictly speaking if you are running your web business here then you will need one .... many discussions on this issue in different online fora so do your homework and come to your own conclusions there

I am no xpert on visas but I don't think you being here on an ed visa will qualify for your wife for any preferential treatment. maybe she could study thai language and get an ed visa in her own right. check out the thai consulate web site in USA and perhaps also the thai ministry of foreign affairs web site


----------



## fareastcoastmover

cnx_bruce said:


> welcome to the forum. first thing is I wouldn't even contemplate moving here without first having an exploratory holiday. i haven't been to the phillipines but I have often seen discussions in thai xpat forums about "which place is better to live" ... and clearly whilst both in Asia, they are two very different places.
> 
> some courses in some unis in thailand are recognised overseas as being of international ranking, but on the whole a degree from a thai uni is not going to open doors for your future career... so you might basically be wasting the opportunity of free education just for the sake of a new & exotic backdrop. so first thing is research specific courses that interest you and see how well they are recognised both within thailand and overseas.
> 
> You need to research work permits as strictly speaking if you are running your web business here then you will need one .... many discussions on this issue in different online fora so do your homework and come to your own conclusions there
> 
> I am no xpert on visas but I don't think you being here on an ed visa will qualify for your wife for any preferential treatment. maybe she could study thai language and get an ed visa in her own right. check out the thai consulate web site in USA and perhaps also the thai ministry of foreign affairs web site



Thanks for the great reply Bruce. 

And yes! Absolutely agree about testing the water first. We plan to do exactly that in about 6 months or so. My ex-military friend says he's more than willing to show us around and everything.

I've been a member of several Philippines forums in the past and I've read hundreds of those "which place is better live" posts also....you are so correct about that. It's a never-ending debate in these circles. That being said, I don't expect Thailand to be anything like the Philippines. Or, better stated, I don't presume my Philippines/Korea experiences to prepare me for Thailand any more than the average guy getting off the plane.

Yes, research about the education is definitely in order, however _"so you might basically be wasting the opportunity of free education just for the sake of a new & exotic backdrop"_---------you make that sound like it's such a terrible thing, haha

I will most definitely research what there is to find out about the different types of work visa requirements and what not. If my work is 100% online---that is, I do it all from home on my computer over the internet-----I wonder what would be required, if anything.

You are probably correct about the visa issue with my wife--my friend there was pretty unsure about it. Maybe she could study Thai like you mentioned and get the school visa. I certainly need to read-up about it all on the Thai websites you mentioned. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## cnx_bruce

fareastcoastmover said:


> Thanks for the great reply Bruce.
> 
> If my work is 100% online---that is, I do it all from home on my computer over the internet-----I wonder what would be required, if anything.


A paper by the Thai law firm Tilleke & Gibbins noted that “the term ‘work’ is defined very broadly, covering both physical and mental activities, whether or not for wages or other remuneration. Working without a valid work permit even for a day is a criminal offence.” A definition of “work” used by the Thai Department of Employment is “the engagement in work by exerting energy or using knowledge for purpose of obtaining wages or other benefits."

Let me paint you a picture - it's a 'worst case scenario' but it's still feasible. 

You and your mrs move into an apartment building. The first night you meet the neighbours and they seem nice so you open up and tell then about your plans (incl. your net biz). Over the next few weeks you have a gradual falling out because they slam doors and fight at 3am and leave trash in the hallway. eventually you have a shouting match. the next morning they make an anon. call to the immigration dept, who visit you that night and take away your computer for examination, and take you in for questioning ....

Don't want to make you paranoid but do be cautious ... here in chiangmai they have been arresting foreigners for getting up on stage in wine bars and jamming for free.


----------



## fareastcoastmover

cnx_bruce said:


> A paper by the Thai law firm Tilleke & Gibbins noted that “the term ‘work’ is defined very broadly, covering both physical and mental activities, whether or not for wages or other remuneration. Working without a valid work permit even for a day is a criminal offence.” A definition of “work” used by the Thai Department of Employment is “the engagement in work by exerting energy or using knowledge for purpose of obtaining wages or other benefits."
> 
> Let me paint you a picture - it's a 'worst case scenario' but it's still feasible.
> 
> You and your mrs move into an apartment building. The first night you meet the neighbours and they seem nice so you open up and tell then about your plans (incl. your net biz). Over the next few weeks you have a gradual falling out because they slam doors and fight at 3am and leave trash in the hallway. eventually you have a shouting match. the next morning they make an anon. call to the immigration dept, who visit you that night and take away your computer for examination, and take you in for questioning ....
> 
> Don't want to make you paranoid but do be cautious ... here in chiangmai they have been arresting foreigners for getting up on stage in wine bars and jamming for free.



Interesting scenario there Bruce. You're right, anything can happen.


----------



## Dark Knight

Hi there... Facing almost the same challenge (bringing dog and Filipina wife to Thailand). However, it is easier for me as I'm going there with a work permit prearranged by my company. So, I'll not be facing the same issues as you. To give you an idea of costs to take your dog with you:

Price for transport + flight + administration from your residence in Brussels to BKK airport:

Euro 1231,77

A. Import permit application USD 250 a pet
B. Customs clearance USD 250 a pet
Fee includes transporting the pet to quarantine area, basic quarantine at the terminal quarantine station.
C. Delivery service within Bangkok area USD 30 a pet (rates for delivery to other cities are available upon request.)​
And I'm bringing him only from Europe! Just imagine you from the US?

Wife won't be a problem as long as I have a B visa (business/work). She can get by on an O visa (dependent).

The point is that you will have to either prove that you have a work in Thailand, which no Thai can do (in a very typical thai fashion, that takes some contortionism (no real foreign lawyer in Thailand, but a lot of "consultants").


----------



## fareastcoastmover

Dark Knight said:


> Hi there... Facing almost the same challenge (bringing dog and Filipina wife to Thailand). However, it is easier for me as I'm going there with a work permit prearranged by my company. So, I'll not be facing the same issues as you. To give you an idea of costs to take your dog with you:
> 
> Price for transport + flight + administration from your residence in Brussels to BKK airport:
> 
> Euro 1231,77
> 
> A. Import permit application USD 250 a pet
> B. Customs clearance USD 250 a pet
> Fee includes transporting the pet to quarantine area, basic quarantine at the terminal quarantine station.
> C. Delivery service within Bangkok area USD 30 a pet (rates for delivery to other cities are available upon request.)​
> And I'm bringing him only from Europe! Just imagine you from the US?
> 
> Wife won't be a problem as long as I have a B visa (business/work). She can get by on an O visa (dependent).
> 
> The point is that you will have to either prove that you have a work in Thailand, which no Thai can do (in a very typical thai fashion, that takes some contortionism (no real foreign lawyer in Thailand, but a lot of "consultants").



Hey, thanks for the reply. Wow, that's a lot of considerations regarding the pet. Sounds like a real pain in the rear. And pricey too. But we'll have to through it. We're certainly not leaving the little pooch behind. 

Regarding visa(s), we've been talking to some friends there and we are looking at going to school in Bangkok at Rhamkhamhaeng University. *I dont have enough posts yet to post their website link, but if you google it, you'll find it.

So we would both get Education Visas I guess. Have to look into how that process works. 

Does anyone here know anything about Rham U or have any experience with it? What's the area like? What are possible places to live at nearby like? Prices? 

We are planning our trip to visit in December to look around, check out the school, see Bangkok a little, maybe side-trip to Pattaya or Phuket too. 

Any tips or advice on what to do or what else to see or check out while we're there? 

Our target timeframe to move over (if we like what we see in December) is April/May of next year. Rham University has modular classes which allow new students to jump in at any month in the year, versus waiting for a new semester to begin. 


thank again for all the posts and advice!


----------



## Dark Knight

Hello there,

I finally made the move and I'm now since a couple of weeks in Bangkok. Well, first impressions so far: you will need very quickly to get a grasp of at least some very basic thai if you want to get around. Most people don't understand a word of English.

The other thing regarding the dog, is that I had him transferred via a specialized company, and providing they are professionals, everything should go alright. My old dog came through very tired, but healthy and in good conditions. Just take a lot of care as to whom you choose. Maybe the best is to choose an all-inclusive company, such as Asian Tigers (who seems to have good reputation).

Finally, here, don't ever dream of going around freely as in the US with your dog... A lot of vicious soi dogs (stray dogs) around, and they are not the most friendly sort... My dog got attacked and viciously bit by one of them yesterday.


----------



## fareastcoastmover

Wow, thanks for those tips. 

Our dog is tiny little Maltese, so he wouldn't last long up against some wild stray. He's usually in our arms anyway. Very much an inside house dog.

Which service did you use for transporting your dog? You mentioned Tiger, but which one did you use and how much was it? 

When we moved back to the US from Korea, we just did it ourselves and "checked" our dog in with one of those pet containers. It was Korean Airlines, and once we got through immigration at LAX, which took an additional 2 hours because it was my wife's first time to the US, we found our dog next to a Korean Air service agent by the baggage claim and he hadn't been fed and it appeared he hadn't been given water either. Was very very mad. Paid around $300 for that. 16+ hours (pre-flight, flight and post-flight) w/o food or water. 

What was really bad was that they instructed us NOT to put any food or water inside the container wit our dog, but just to leave a water bowl inside, and tape some food to the outside and they would handle it. Water bowl was bone dry and food was still taped to the outside of the kennel untouched. 

The rest of the flights from LA to the east coast, we had him in the cabin with us using a smaller, soft pet-bag thing that fit under the seats. 

The entire experience was extremely stressful, for us and undoubtedly for him. 

Just hoping it can go smoother when we make our move to Thailand next year.


----------



## KNJ

Try Malaysian airlines for transport for dog if you uare doing it yourself, they are relly prffesional, else use an agent.

For education check out AIT ( Asian Institute of Technology ) Many international students, and I have in the past employed people from there and can attest that it certainly seems a sound education

Good luck


----------



## Dark Knight

fareastcoastmover said:


> Wow, thanks for those tips.
> 
> Our dog is tiny little Maltese, so he wouldn't last long up against some wild stray. He's usually in our arms anyway. Very much an inside house dog.
> 
> Which service did you use for transporting your dog? You mentioned Tiger, but which one did you use and how much was it?
> 
> When we moved back to the US from Korea, we just did it ourselves and "checked" our dog in with one of those pet containers. It was Korean Airlines, and once we got through immigration at LAX, which took an additional 2 hours because it was my wife's first time to the US, we found our dog next to a Korean Air service agent by the baggage claim and he hadn't been fed and it appeared he hadn't been given water either. Was very very mad. Paid around $300 for that. 16+ hours (pre-flight, flight and post-flight) w/o food or water.
> 
> What was really bad was that they instructed us NOT to put any food or water inside the container wit our dog, but just to leave a water bowl inside, and tape some food to the outside and they would handle it. Water bowl was bone dry and food was still taped to the outside of the kennel untouched.
> 
> The rest of the flights from LA to the east coast, we had him in the cabin with us using a smaller, soft pet-bag thing that fit under the seats.
> 
> The entire experience was extremely stressful, for us and undoubtedly for him.
> 
> Just hoping it can go smoother when we make our move to Thailand next year.


Hi there. First of all, you have to understand that dogs travel best with an empty stomach. When fed, they might vomit, or have more difficulties keeping clean until arrival.

Putting water in a crate only ends up making them miserable and getting them wet, which is an uncomfortable situation to be in and all professionals advise against. Dogs will be given water at the stopover if there is one, or at the final destination. I was instructed to cease any feeding at least twelve hours before travel, and he just had free access to water. He did not dirty his crate this way. For further security they had securitized it by adding little plastic binders to keep the crate together.

I worked with a kennel owner in Flanders, who himself worked with Eagle International Freight, who in turn contracted KLM. If you have your pet flown via KLM, it is likely there will be a stopover in Amsterdam, where they have a pet hotel and your dog can be walked around and given water.

Again, it is not advisable to give him food, and dogs are animals that can easily go one day or more without food with no ill effect.

In any case, for starters, make sure the dog got all vaccinations in order, then take care of your own papers, and finally you will come to the import permit for the dog and finding a shipper! In your case, it will take some work.

Just be advised that if you're not having a move paid by a company, it might become a bit costly for you.


----------

